# greetings from wise



## mantidDecapitator (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello all. Just started taking the whole mantid husbandry thing seriously this summer. However, like everyone here, I've been fascinated by them since first sight. Looking to start a good exotic breeding population soon although I know I am a n00b at this!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome. I'm also a mantid noob.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome. Try the search feature to answer your basic questions.


----------

